# 2021 Listening Project - Feb 21



## daco (Jan 5, 2021)

Adémar de Chabannes
Troped Apostolic Mass for St. Martial
New York Ensemble for Early Music

I tend to like this kind of "chant" music, and this recording is no exception. This is nearly entirely plainchant - there are only a few times where there is any harmonization of the voices (those moments really stand out). It does somewhat run together, but since it's a style that I like, that's OK. Perhaps if you listen to a lot of music in this style, the subtleties of the different pieces become easier to hear.

One thing I really liked is the way that there is a continual alternation between a single voice, and the entire ensemble. When the ensemble sings, it is still in unison (or octaves), but it still provides nice variation.

I'm definitely no expert, but the singers on this recording strike me as very good. I'd definitely like to listen to more of their recordings.

Good liner notes with fascinating background on the composition of the work, and all lyrics in latin with english translations.


----------

